

New Google Play Requirement: Features requring in-app purchases must be labeled - RyanZAG
http://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy.html?

======
RyanZAG
From the Google email:

We've updated our content policies to further clarify our stance on sexually
explicit material and provide a better experience for our users, including
minors

We’re introducing the App Promotion policy, which provides guidance on what
app promotion tactics are disallowed when promoting your app on Play

 _We’ve introduced a provision that requires you to clearly disclose when an
advertised feature in your app’s description requires in-app payment_

We’ve clarified the System Interference policy to prohibit any browser
modifications on behalf of third-parties or advertisements

We’ve re-emphasized in the Ads Policy that all advertising behavior must be
properly attributed to, or clearly presented in context with the app it came
along with

